# This is where the mating will happen..



## aychen222 (Feb 20, 2013)

Well, once the male from Mime gets here (which should be tomorrow!)

Kane's side

Victoria Creo's side

I'm trying to get the lighting even by using aluminum foil since there is barely any space up top for a conventionally placed bulb. Any suggestions?

and if you guys missed it, this is Kane molting to adult on Valentine's Day.

http://youtu.be/1Yoq8HQIkh0


----------



## Digger (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks very romantic. Thought you were a complete newbie to this. You're progressing fast!


----------



## Mime454 (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks really crowded. I normally keep my enclosures for mating as empty as possible so that the make can see the female when she moves to get his attention.


----------



## aychen222 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hmm, I may have them mate in another container and lay ooths in that one. All the leaves are actually connected to a wire hanger that I twisted into a cone, kinda like a Christmas tree. I figured this would make checking/taking ooths out easy.


----------



## aNisip (Feb 20, 2013)

Mike, I do opposite...so when he's done he can hide and escape...if he is with her (same enclosure) they usually smell the pheromones and freeze....wait foe female to appear, then pounce  

Andrew: you can mate them in the open then put them in there and collect male when he is done...


----------



## Mime454 (Feb 20, 2013)

AndrewNisip said:


> Mike, I do opposite...so when he's done he can hide and escape...if her is with her (same enclosure) they usually smell the pheromones and freeze....wait foe female to appear, then pounce
> 
> Andrew: you can mate them in the open then put them in there and collect male when he is done...


I wish it were so easy for me. I've been having the worst luck with mating.


----------



## Malakyoma (Feb 20, 2013)

Mime454 said:


> I wish it were so easy for me. I've been having the worst luck with mating.


you and me both.


----------



## AxolotlsAreCoolToo (Feb 21, 2013)

Mime454 said:


> I wish it were so easy for me. I've been having the worst luck with mating.





Malakyoma said:


> you and me both.


my Lobatas and wahlbergii have been pretty tricky as well =p


----------



## aychen222 (Feb 21, 2013)

The male has arrived! Great packaging Mime!


----------



## agent A (Feb 21, 2013)

He is fat :lol:


----------



## gripen (Feb 21, 2013)

agent A said:


> He is fat :lol:


I thought the exact same thing.


----------



## aNisip (Feb 21, 2013)

gripen said:


> I thought the exact same thing.


Same! Lol...when r u gunna mate them?


----------



## aychen222 (Feb 21, 2013)

Soon, I'm fattening up the females and waiting for them to start calling.


----------



## Mime454 (Feb 22, 2013)

agent A said:


> He is fat :lol:


I ran out of flies for a few weeks and only had roaches. All the mantids loved it, not so much my roach culture.


----------



## Mime454 (Feb 22, 2013)

Also, both my males are bigger than your females, A. Is that normal for this species?


----------



## Malakyoma (Feb 22, 2013)

Mime454 said:


> Also, both my males are bigger than your females, A. Is that normal for this species?


The pictipennis I had the male was longer but the female was bulkier. The antennae and wings being bigger make them seem bigger.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Feb 22, 2013)

Setting up a spiffy mantis porno set I see. Good luck with them xxx rated mantis videos. :tt2:


----------



## glock34girl (Feb 22, 2013)

Krissim Klaw said:


> Setting up a spiffy mantis porno set I see. Good luck with them xxx rated mantis videos. :tt2:


Mantid porn! Lol


----------



## aychen222 (Feb 22, 2013)

i hope i'm lucky enough to get some video...


----------



## glock34girl (Feb 22, 2013)

aychen222 said:


> i hope i'm lucky enough to get some video...


Thats what he said. :tt2:


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (Feb 23, 2013)

Geezzzz n I thought my minds train of thought was nad! Mantid Porn what will we think of next?


----------



## glock34girl (Feb 26, 2013)

Mantis Pop Rocks?


----------



## Coneja (Feb 26, 2013)

Great molting video... Good luck with the mating endeavor!


----------

